# Anyone have a daughter who lives with her dad?



## Laura--x

Sorry if this is really nosey, im just looking for some real life scenerios really..?

Does anyone here have a dd who lives with her father and not you?

If so, if it isnt too personal and you dont mind talking about it, why do they live with him and not you as a mum?

Im a very paranoid person anyway, but my daughter is my number 1 person in the WORLD and i would be absolutely gutted if 10 years down the line she was living with her father and not me :(


----------



## 17thy

I'm not a mother with a daughter living with her father, but I am an 18 year old who spent the last 3 years before I moved out living with my dad rather than my mom.

The reason I chose to live with him instead of her is because she was never reasonable, she never wanted to talk about anything everything was "her way or the highway" and she wouldn't do anything if it wasn't convenient for her. She was absolutely irrational (still is and I've been living on my own for almost 2 years now). She didn't really like me, as a person. I got sick one day when I was 15 and she told me to stay home from school the next day so she could take me to the doctor, so the next morning we left, and she drove me 3 hours to a girl's home and tried to leave me there. Yeah. That's why I chose to live with my dad.

And now she's ruining my younger brother. I really wish he would move in with my dad.


----------



## Laura--x

17thy said:


> I'm not a mother with a daughter living with her father, but I am an 18 year old who spent the last 3 years before I moved out living with my dad rather than my mom.
> 
> The reason I chose to live with him instead of her is because she was never reasonable, she never wanted to talk about anything everything was "her way or the highway" and she wouldn't do anything if it wasn't convenient for her. She was absolutely irrational (still is and I've been living on my own for almost 2 years now). She didn't really like me, as a person. I got sick one day when I was 15 and she told me to stay home from school the next day so she could take me to the doctor, so the next morning we left, and she drove me 3 hours to a girl's home and tried to leave me there. Yeah. That's why I chose to live with my dad.
> 
> And now she's ruining my younger brother. I really wish he would move in with my dad.

Oh dear! Sounds like your way better off with your dad hun, you dont need people like that! :hugs:


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

My husband has full custody of his daughter. I'm not sure if your asking if they live their by choice, or because they have to.

She lives with us because her mother is absolutely horrible, so I'm assuming it's not the same thing as to what your wondering.


----------



## saitiffeh

Not my story, but my BIL's. I'm sure he wouldn't mind me sharing.
He has sole custody of his little girl. Her mother is a nice young lady but after they split up, she would not let him see his daughter. He got wind that she would leave their daughter with her mother and go party all the time. Her other 2 children she gave to their fathers. He took her to court and won sole custody of his daughter and today he is an awesome, attentive, and involved single father.


----------



## Laura--x

Thanks for your replies girls.

Yeah i was just wondering if it was by the daughters choice or not. Obviously being a bad mother is one reason in itself, but i wasnt sure if the daughter just decided she preffered it at the fathers or whatever!

Thanks x


----------



## Windmills

I lived with my dad for years. My mum was a bitch, she always put her boyfriend before me, kicked me out on the street with nowhere to go loads of times, never had time for me, used to leave me at home while she went to really fun places and on holiday, she read my texts, emails and msn history for no reason..Loads of stuff!


----------



## saitiffeh

I did know a girl when I was in high school who chose to live with her dad. She got on with her mom just fine, but her dad had 2 sons by another marriage and she wanted to be closer to them.


----------



## Laura--x

saitiffeh said:


> I did know a girl when I was in high school who chose to live with her dad. She got on with her mom just fine, but her dad had 2 sons by another marriage and she wanted to be closer to them.

This is what i dread :dohh: i have terrible paranoia issues and insecurities! x


----------



## stepmummy

This is something I wish for as my stepdaughter would be far better off with us but her mother would never allow it - for the wrong reasons. She's neglectful and messed up but is too selfish to do what's best for her daughter.


----------



## 17thy

stepmummy said:


> This is something I wish for as my stepdaughter would be far better off with us but her mother would never allow it - for the wrong reasons. She's neglectful and messed up but is too selfish to do what's best for her daughter.

This is how my mother is. Tries to keep my little brother from my dad for the wrong reasons, selfish reasons. But she is super neglectful emotionally and just plain doesn't know how to be a parent.


----------



## Amber4

I don't have any children yet. But I wanted to let you know I lived with my Dad when I was younger. What happened was my Mum left my Dad when I was 5, and she moved about 10 miles away from our home. They ended up going court and the judge ruled I should live with my Dad, and my Mum got me at weekends. It was because the judge thought it would be too disruptive to move me and make me change schools. That's how it stayed until my Dad sadly passed away when I was 8 and then I had to live with my Mum. I know that was a long time ago as i'm nearly 20 now. I do get on with my Mum and as a child I remember them asking me who I'd like to live with, but I could never chose. I don't know if that had anything to with it though. I'm not sure if that's relevant to what you wanted to know though :flower:


----------



## chichestermum

My sister lives with her dad rather than our mum and it was our mums choice, not out of selfishness tho...

After her dad and my mum split up they done the usual aguing and screaming and hating each other routine but it was at an age when my sister noticed it (about 5) since then she realised she could play each of them off each other and each parent would talk about the other around her in a not so nice way, they never talked to each other so didnt know that she was playing them to get what she wanted (which above all was attention from 2 parents together like she had been used to) She ended up turing into the most brattyest and evil kid you have ever known because of the way the split had affected her and she ended up getting into lots of trouble etc and because she only went to her dads at weekends and she was mainly naughty in school her dad blamed it on mum, my mum was at her breaking point and so came down hard on my sisters discipline, grounded her, took away ipod phone etc, my sister hated this and went after my mum with a pair of scissors and threatened her until she gave her electricals back. After that my mum decided that there was no other route to try to calm her down other than to give her to her dad to see if he could do a better job (since he had been saying for years he could!) so she packed her up and sent her to his, completely upset but thinking she was doing the right thing. It wasnt, she got worse and worse and started smoking, drinking, stealing, staying away from home for weeks at a time and getting mixed up in the wrong crowds (at age 13) her dad didnt buy her anything and it was more like a drop in centre than a home so my mum offered my sister her old bedroom back with a rule that she had to change her ways and be good and anything they argued about they should compromise on, but after having such freedom at her dads she refused to give it up!
She has just turned 16 and is starting to realise that the paths she has chosen are the wrong 1s and is now starting to re build her relationship with our mum and has started settling down into a more normal 16yr old friendly life.


----------



## moomin_troll

:hugs: im sure when shes a teenager and falls out with u she will pull out the "i hate u" and "im going to live with my dad" cards at some point. children love to play with their parents and if they can go between they will.

i grew up without a dad so instead of going to him id often tell my mum i was guna live with my nan n id go to hers for abit and im fully expecting the boys to run off to ganmas when they are older


----------



## sarahfh

I lived with my Dad aged 11 to 15 after my parents split up and my Mum was working all over the country, they knew that it would be unfair on both my brother and I to move us every 6 months so we lived with Dad. For a long time everything was fine, but for reasons I'm uncomfortable talking about, I moved in with my Mum aged 15. I did decide myself to go live with Mum at the time I did, but had I not made that decision I would probably have been made to make the move anyway within the 6 months that followed. I think it's hard for me to say who I would have chosen to live with out of the two, but I do feel that I grew more as a person and managed to come out a better person :)


----------

